# So who wants to split this frag four ways?



## altcharacter

For sale on R2R...
I'm actually thinking of buying it...

Yes I know I'm crazy...


----------



## Marz

OMG!! the colors are really beautiful. Can you wait until I get my new tank figured out damnit!


----------



## Marz

too quick to type...is it pricey (i say chokingly)


----------



## altcharacter

$1000 for a 3/4" frag...


----------



## Crayon

Are you freaking kidding me????? That's 1000.00 US, right? We might need 10 people to split it.


----------



## Marz

I just saw the post. It's the second pic on the left. Doesn't look like the polyps are out yet. T5s and LEDs (I think)


----------



## altcharacter

In this pic you can see the polyps on the edge are a bit purple. Although polyp extension is based upon the water chemistry.

My sunset monti has amazing polyp extension to the point where you can't see the base but the same piece in Alex's tank has 3x the growth but not the same polyp extension. I also think it has to do with how much flow he has in his tank.


----------



## Marz

Interesting. My sm is growing very well (considering I am LED for now) but the polyps aren't so extended that you can't see the orange. 
I have to get more flow in my tank (jebao is fried for some reason). It really is a beautiful piece and certainly one that I would want in my tank...so no you are not crazy


----------



## Mikeylikes

It's only money !

Four people huh ? I'm interested....


----------



## Crayon

Ok, that's 3 people, just need 7 more.....


----------



## notclear

What is this thing? Whatever it is, I am interested. Count me in.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Crayon said:


> Ok, that's 3 people, just need 7 more.....


wait .. I thought it was a four way split ? 10 people will only give a pin head of a frag !! LOL


----------



## notclear

Four is easier to cut


----------



## ameekplec.

What a beautiful undata. Hope you guys do pick it up!


----------



## Mikeylikes

notclear said:


> Four is easier to cut


Ditto !


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Wow ... you guys are "extreme" man!!


----------



## Marz

Whoa whoa whoa tabernac! I didn't say I was doing it yet.  this is monies that could go to my new build


----------



## Mikeylikes

Marz said:


> Whoa whoa whoa tabernac! I didn't say I was doing it yet.  this is monies that could go to my new build


You want it and you know it !


----------



## Marz

True......


----------



## Crayon

Marz said:


> Whoa whoa whoa tabernac! I didn't say I was doing it yet.  this is monies that could go to my new build


I'm not including you, cause you're fencing sitting so much!! If you want in....

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!

Right now.....
Alt
Crayon
Notclear
Mikeylikes

if we add more people the cost gets easier to bear.

But it also means we have to wait longer to get a piece.


----------



## notclear

So is R2R reef2reef and the coral is sold by individual or store?


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah it's being sold by an individual and he's not allowing any refunds due to shipping...


----------



## tom g

*insanity*

ALT...u relize that u guys are insane ....just to let u know the season finale is this weekend for the walking dead so please try to make this happen by then .....lol


----------



## fury165

notclear said:


> So is R2R reef2reef and the coral is sold by individual or store?


So, humour me... If you purchase it, how exactly are you importing it...is it exempt from requiring a cites permit? Genuinely don't know and curious.


----------



## altcharacter

The last frag I brought in from the states was alright. The guys that checked on it had no problem with it coming over the border since it was on a frag plug.

They also checked the Aqua SD website to ensure that it was actually a frag grown in the states rather than an imported piece


----------



## Flexin5

Do they accept trades for birdsnest? Lolol


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Hopefully all goes well but it's a roll of the dice. With out proper paperwork whether on a frag plug or not, it will all depends on the officer you get, also as of recent US Wildlife has been frequenting forums both in the U.S. and Canada looking who to set up. In most cases little frags is not on their radar but it is best to do everything legally when it comes to this hobby. It would really suck to lose out on the investment but even worse to get blacklisted or even face charges. 

Anyways act fast Brendan has dropped the price to $900 shipped.


----------



## altcharacter

From what the border agents were telling me, they had no problem with the frag itself and they actually told me if it was a piece that they were worried about then it would be my responsibility to ensure that it was taken care of in the united states.

Meaning, it wouldn't make it into canada but I would still be responsible for the care of it in the United States. Was very nice of them actually

I don't think he'll get $900 for it though. It's a nice piece but really it's a green center and all I really care about is the grow edge.


----------



## teemee

count me in - by the time my nano is up, it will still be ages before you're ready to chop this up. Gotta wait until payday on Friday, though.
and i think i should get dibs on the other one, as I was the one who brought it to y'alls attention :/


----------



## Crayon

teemee said:


> and i think i should get dibs on the other one, as I was the one who brought it to y'alls attention :/


Have you seen the cutie??? It's &#128150;✨&#128157;

And you are outta luck, cause you turned &#128019;


----------



## altcharacter

Yep! My share ain't for sale for a very looooong time


----------



## zoapaly

I want half of this frag to bad


----------



## teemee

Crayon said:


> Have you seen the cutie??? It's &#128150;✨&#128157;
> 
> And you are outta luck, cause you turned &#128019;


Too chicken to put it in my NPS tank?! hell yeah, it would have RTN'd on impact lol
But I;ve been on the fence about doing a nano/pico with sps for a long time. Especially with all of the loot that's been available lately. I think I'm only going to put in the really fancy sticks 
And no, still haven't seen it... but i will


----------



## Mikeylikes

altcharacter said:


> Yep! My share ain't for sale for a very looooong time


Saw your "cutie" today! Was almost tempted to knock your babysitter out and bolt with it! 

It's got a long way to go before it's worth fragging for sure. He and I had a good chuckle ... Just sayin'.


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> It's got a long way to go before it's worth fragging for sure. He and I had a good chuckle ... Just sayin'.


First time I saw it, I thought we were nuts, too.

Just wait, this will be the stuff of urban fish lore........if not for the good, it will end up as "remember when those 4 idiots bought that 1/2" frag for 400.00 and it turned out to be just a plain orange chalice?" &#128184;&#128176;&#128701;


----------



## sig

Crayon said:


> First time I saw it, I thought we were nuts, too.
> 
> , it will end up as "remember when those 4 idiots bought that 1/2" frag for 400.00 and it turned out to be just a plain orange chalice?" ������


We should have sticky thread to have Hall of Fame

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/3701ab88cc0af1a6953b8b1c7ef5-is-there-a-misguided-focus-on-mental-health-in-the-current-gun-control-debate_zps1sqmhwgf.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/images_zps41ixa9yt.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sea MunnKey

tom g said:


> ALT...u relize that u guys are insane ....just to let u know the season finale is this weekend for the walking dead so please try to make this happen by then .....lol


The Walking Dead ... Yesss


----------



## Mikeylikes

Crayon said:


> First time I saw it, I thought we were nuts, too.
> 
> Just wait, this will be the stuff of urban fish lore........if not for the good, it will end up as "remember when those 4 idiots bought that 1/2" frag for 400.00 and it turned out to be just a plain orange chalice?" &#55357;&#56504;&#55357;&#56496;&#55357;&#57021;


So assuming its not a dud I guess this means I should rub you nicely in the hopes of getting a frag off of you one day Cheryl ?!!

.. wait did I say that out loud ?!!!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Just per say ... can't you not request the seller to send an actual video footage with lighting specs? Still picture can be kinda deceiving when one doesn't know how to handle the White settings on his/her camera?

It's not a cheap investment ...

just saying


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> So assuming its not a dud I guess this means I should rub you nicely in the hopes of getting a frag off of you one day Cheryl ?!!
> 
> .. wait did I say that out loud ?!!!


you can always try........... I cannot guarantee what the outcome will be especially if John catches you...........


----------



## notclear

Just checked this guy's thread and this is the one he is selling. Based on the eggcrate comparison, I am afraid this cutie is also very small!


----------



## fury165

notclear said:


> Just checked this guy's thread and this is the one he is selling. Based on the eggcrate comparison, I am afraid this cutie is also very small!


Well you guys can buy a Ogle Mesoscope to see this bad boy in all its HD glory  http://www.ogles.info/#!ogle-info/c10fk


----------



## RKLion

I have done deals w Brandon85 before. Nice guy. I would love to chip in for this. My problem is that they would seize that for sure if they check as its a hard coral and blacklist you...


----------



## fury165

Well if that one falls through, you guys can really "go big or go home" as Sig would say...check out gp this bad boy!!!!
http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/sel...2-huge-huge-wwc-bounce-big-bubble-lovers.html


----------



## Mikeylikes

Seller is on drugs !


----------



## Crayon

Mikeylikes said:


> Seller is on drugs !












8,000.00 USD for a mushroom. Uh.......no. Even some of the US coral guys are shaking their heads.

Not in a million, trillion gazillion years!


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> Well if that one falls through, you guys can really "go big or go home" as Sig would say...check out gp this bad boy!!!!
> http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/sel...2-huge-huge-wwc-bounce-big-bubble-lovers.html


...What can I say.. PAR FA VAR


----------



## RKLion

Crayon said:


> 8,000.00 USD for a mushroom. Uh.......no. Even some of the US coral guys are shaking their heads.
> 
> Not in a million, trillion gazillion years!


No worries I have that exact same beautiful shroom in my grow out. I will be selling them for much less


----------



## uniboob

RKLion said:


> No worries I have that exact same beautiful shroom in my grow out. I will be selling them for much less


8000 cad? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKLion

uniboob said:


> 8000 cad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I wish I could get that for it. Small pieces will go for less then 1k. That guy is smoking something lol. He's fishing for suckers. Also as time go by my prices will go down quite a bit as I farm them.


----------



## notclear

Need to come to your place and have a look at this and all your other corals 



RKLion said:


> No worries I have that exact same beautiful shroom in my grow out. I will be selling them for much less


----------



## RKLion

notclear said:


> Need to come to your place and have a look at this and all your other corals


For personal reasons I have to meet people. But I will posts pics of my WWC Bounce. Although not as large, imo mine is nicer because the bubbles are larger...


----------



## altcharacter

RKLion said:


> notclear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to come to your place and have a look at this and all your other corals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For personal reasons I have to meet people. But I will posts pics of my WWC Bounce. Although not as large, imo mine is nicer because the bubbles are larger...
Click to expand...

Just a personal opinion but I would never buy a frag from someone unless I knew where they lived. If I get home and my frag is DOA or not the right piece I would be pissed.


----------



## teemee

RKLion has plenty of good feedback... Maybe less of a risk than some  Just my 2 pennies...


----------



## zoapaly

He not allowed people's come to his house so i believe he is RWS =))  )


----------



## aquatic_expressions

zoapaly said:


> He not allowed people's come to his house so i believe he is RWS =))  )


Rws? Reef wholesale?


----------



## zoapaly

aquatic_expressions said:


> Rws? Reef wholesale?


 do you know him ?


----------



## aquatic_expressions

zoapaly said:


> do you know him ?


Lol I think we are both confused. I'm asking what is RWS? As you said he is RWS


----------



## zoapaly

Yes Reef Wholesale


----------



## altcharacter

Oh its just an opinion of mine and it doesn't refect the seller at all. I'm sure he is a great seller.

When dropping off I usually like to see people's tanks as well as a hobbyist but I have had the strangest dropoff locations lately


----------



## Crayon

Let's get this thread back on track.........so what's the chance this monti will go for less?


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> do you know him ?


Lol you know who I am remember??.... lol


----------



## RKLion

zoapaly said:


> He not allowed people's come to his house so i believe he is RWS =))  )


I bet you wouldn't want a bunch of strangers to come over to your house if your family was the victim of crime...eh wise guy?...


----------



## RKLion

altcharacter said:


> Oh its just an opinion of mine and it doesn't refect the seller at all. I'm sure he is a great seller.
> 
> When dropping off I usually like to see people's tanks as well as a hobbyist but I have had the strangest dropoff locations lately


My feedback speaks for itself and people know I have been around for many years and will continue to do so. Also when people get premium pieces many of which are RR for half the price then I'm pretty sure they can't complain


----------



## RKLion

Crayon said:


> Let's get this thread back on track.........so what's the chance this monti will go for less?


He would probably take a hundred less but exchange is killer. Also seizure is a very good possiblity. I would chip in if I could be guaranteed but....


----------



## tom g

*privacy*

i respect the need or want for privacy get it and got a tee shirt .the problem that most are pointing too is u have high end stuff at great prices but who are u ..I myself if I was in the market for high end stuff would want to know who u are yes your feedback is great .but again 65 posts .I myself would be hesitant and am hesitant again please understand I respect u for family first .that is the only problem I forsee with people hesitant to come your way .im just seeing thru this and my opinion is mine and what I think .
just my two cents


----------



## RKLion

tom g said:


> i respect the need or want for privacy get it and got a tee shirt .the problem that most are pointing too is u have high end stuff at great prices but who are u ..I myself if I was in the market for high end stuff would want to know who u are yes your feedback is great .but again 65 posts .I myself would be hesitant and am hesitant again please understand I respect u for family first .that is the only problem I forsee with people hesitant to come your way .im just seeing thru this and my opinion is mine and what I think .
> just my two cents


I have been farming for RR and other vendors for years. That's why I have a really large collection of premium pieces. I grew the famous coral RR Jawdropper. Most advanced people know me. If you like the corals especially for the price then buy them. If not don't hate. Look at my feedback and see if I deliver what I advertise as generally I go over and above to make people happy. Thanks for your interest


----------



## tom g

*thats great*

im not hating .im just saying as u are on the forum and gain the respect of great products your reputation will follow that's all ..


----------



## RKLion

tom g said:


> im not hating .im just saying as u are on the forum and gain the respect of great products your reputation will follow that's all ..


I'm not saying you are I'm just saying that generally to people. I hope I get judged on the products I deliver and not by people with hidden agendas. I'm sick of consumers being bullied. I will provide better options and I'm here to make long term relationships. Don't hestate to try me if you see something you like and I'm sure you will walk away happy ...and probably return again.


----------



## RKLion

Anyways back on track w the thread. Is anyone actually going to commit to buying this monti ?...


----------



## altcharacter

Everyone has their own opinions on how a transaction should go so let's just leave it at that.

If you don't want to sell to someone at your house, that is your choice and people should respect that.

Also, if someone doesn't want to buy from you due to not seeing the product in a tank then the seller should respect that as well.


----------



## Crayon

I'm going to take a pass. Did more reading and this thing, although incredible, is a very slow grower. Makes the wait to frag it just a little too long.
Plus it doesn't appear to be a proven grower. There is the mother colony and 3 frags, that's it for this entire morph, and the mother colony, if it is truly the mother colony was not even 2". So no guarantee that this will continue to grow in various conditions with those colours.

I will be content to watch my 1/4 of the other monti and visit it in its nursery. May even see about getting a baby cam so I can watch it anytime i want.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Given the raised risks ... Not worth it now IMO. Out....


----------



## RKLion

altcharacter said:


> Everyone has their own opinions on how a transaction should go so let's just leave it at that.
> 
> If you don't want to sell to someone at your house, that is your choice and people should respect that.
> 
> Also, if someone doesn't want to buy from you due to not seeing the product in a tank then the seller should respect that as well.


 Everything has been stated clearly well in advance I dont see why we keep on beating this dead horse to death. If people like the premium pieces being sold for half the price or less and trust everyone's opinion and my feedback then they should capitalize. If not then obviously no one will force them to do so.


----------



## RKLion

Crayon said:


> I'm going to take a pass. Did more reading and this thing, although incredible, is a very slow grower. Makes the wait to frag it just a little too long.
> Plus it doesn't appear to be a proven grower. There is the mother colony and 3 frags, that's it for this entire morph, and the mother colony, if it is truly the mother colony was not even 2". So no guarantee that this will continue to grow in various conditions with those colours.
> 
> I will be content to watch my 1/4 of the other monti and visit it in its nursery. May even see about getting a baby cam so I can watch it anytime i want.


Lol that's funny. I think it would grow fast in the right conditions but I have to agree w Mikeylikes I don't think I would take the risk...


----------



## altcharacter

Believe me when I say that piece is in the best hands in town. I couldn't grow faster than it already is. I'm thinking we'll frag it in another 2 months around the BBQ time.


----------



## RKLion

altcharacter said:


> Believe me when I say that piece is in the best hands in town. I couldn't grow faster than it already is. I'm thinking we'll frag it in another 2 months around the BBQ time.


Maybe I missed it earlier but did you already pickup that monti piece?...


----------



## Crayon

4 of us purchased a monti together about a month or so ago. It's currently in the nursery growing out. Not the one in discussions on this thread, and someone else will have to post a photo cause I don't have a pic of it.
The nursery is a top secret facility under 24/7 canine watch by a dog that only understands Spanish.


----------



## fury165

Crayon said:


> 4 of us purchased a monti together about a month or so ago. It's currently in the nursery growing out. Not the one in discussions on this thread, and someone else will have to post a photo cause I don't have a pic of it.
> The nursery is a top secret facility under 24/7 canine watch by a dog that only understands Spanish.


Ohhh, the little chihuahua from the Taco Bell commercial? 

Interesting morph this thread has taken (see what I did there???  )- so if I understand it correctly, we can trust a guy thousands of miles away in a foreign land with our money but not a local person who seems to have the goods and positive feedback to support it...

I've got no stake in the game, just giving my perspective from the outside looking in.


----------



## RKLion

fury165 said:


> Ohhh, the little chihuahua from the Taco Bell commercial?
> 
> Interesting morph this thread has taken (see what I did there???  )- so if I understand it correctly, we can trust a guy thousands of miles away in a foreign land with our money but not a local person who seems to have the goods and positive feedback to support it...
> 
> I've got no stake in the game, just giving my perspective from the outside looking in.


Lol good point


----------



## RKLion

Crayon said:


> 4 of us purchased a monti together about a month or so ago. It's currently in the nursery growing out. Not the one in discussions on this thread, and someone else will have to post a photo cause I don't have a pic of it.
> The nursery is a top secret facility under 24/7 canine watch by a dog that only understands Spanish.


Lolol...Is it the same monti that Brandon85 is selling or a different one?...


----------



## Crayon

Different one


----------



## RKLion

ooh I got all mixed up. I thought it was that one being sold as I saw the post on R2R(I also have been a long time member there and RC and have perfect feedback) and I was day dreaming about buying it. Can I ask which one you guys purchased?...


----------



## fesso clown

RKLion said:


> ooh I got all mixed up. I thought it was that one being sold as I saw the post on R2R(I also have been a long time member there and RC and have perfect feedback) and I was day dreaming about buying it. Can I ask which one you guys purchased?...


I believe it's this one:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133338


----------



## RKLion

fesso clown said:


> I believe it's this one:
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133338


Thats a crazy piece for sure. I would love to trade or buy a piece when someone is ready just PM me...


----------



## RKLion

I have this somewhat similar one being called JF Outrage monti...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Marz

Wicked looking piece!


----------



## teemee

RKLion said:


> I have this somewhat similar one being called JF Outrage monti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


whoa! and that's is the reason i'm starting a nano for sps. RK, please let me know when you have a frag of this. it will be on a long list of other things i want to pick up from you...


----------



## Marz

Exactly^^^^


----------



## zoapaly

I need one and also wanna see your face how ugly you look : D


----------



## altcharacter

Nice piece, when did this turn into a sales thread?


----------



## RKLion

altcharacter said:


> Nice piece, when did this turn into a sales thread?


Thank you. Although I can't complain as I will be selling pieces of that monti soon, I didn't mean for it to as I was just trying to share  If you have a piece available of your monti at some point keep me in mind. Thanks.


----------



## RKLion

I think this is pretty cool. What do you guys think of my Leprechauns Gold Monti?...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Crayon

Very sweet. Is this a 4 Sale frag?


----------



## RKLion

Wondering what people think of it ..........


----------



## fesso clown

RKLion said:


> Wondering what people think of it ..........


Roi on, 
Me tinks dat is an absolutely bonny piece av badass montipora. Oi tink dat is awesum an' oi want it.


----------



## notclear

I think I should own one 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

